# Insulin syringes/pens for TRT in quad?



## timecode2 (May 12, 2017)

I have a box or Insulins that I have never wanted to use, but pinning my glutes so much since starting TRT is just making it feel like im piercing into rock.

Figured, would i be able to use those for my small dosage in quads?

Another question, they have needles prefixed so that would me i would draw/pin in one, is that ok I mean i know its "ok" but im so used to 1 for each. Excuse this if it seems like a ramble...

I'm sure you get what I mean though.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2017)

Just takes a while to draw. Blunts the needle a little but they're so small it still works fine.


----------



## trodizzle (May 12, 2017)

My God, that would take forever to draw with those little needles. Even with 25g it seems to take forever to me.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2017)

I use a regular 3cc syringe and a 23g needle to draw and a 29g insulin needle to shoot. Backload the insulin needle by pulling the plunger all the way out and deposit the oil in from the top. That way the needle stays nice and sharp


----------



## Rumpy (May 12, 2017)

I use 1ml slins in quads all the time.  Yes, they dull a little and kinda hurt going in compared to a new 25G, but I get a much more accurate dose than trying to do it with a 3ml barrel.  Mine are actually 1ml Tuberculin pins with 25G X 5/8" needles, but I've used 28G and 29G, just slower to draw, but no big deal.


----------



## IHI (May 12, 2017)

I love slins because the small barrrel makes for higher psi pushes so it takes about the same time, i dont like the needles are press fit. I would smash an 18ga on to draw per normal and repush the 25x5/8" to pin. No biggies for many pins, until the one time oil wouldnt push for whatever reason and the syringe blew off of the needle leaving it stuck in my quad while i squirted oil all over my leg like a porno money shot lmfao.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 12, 2017)

Got the 1ml 27g 1/2 inch slin pins takes me less than 5 mins to withdraw the 1ml of TC-100 and inject it.

Great for quads shoulders calves or whatever but the glutes on me anyway wont reach IM 

Favorite attribute is they inject every drop unlike tuber and regular syringes that leave a half a ml in the tip wasted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2017)

bvs said:


> I use a regular 3cc syringe and a 23g needle to draw and a 29g insulin needle to shoot. Backload the insulin needle by pulling the plunger all the way out and deposit the oil in from the top. That way the needle stays nice and sharp



Seriously you newbs don't know how to backload like this?


----------



## Rumpy (May 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seriously you newbs don't know how to backload like this?



some of us old bastards are too cheap to use two syringes for one pin, lol


----------



## BRICKS (May 12, 2017)

Funny but in the time it takes you to backload you can just draw up your dose in your slin syringe.  Seriously, are people that fkn busy, or just impatient?


----------



## DF (May 12, 2017)

Cecil said:


> some of us old bastards are too cheap to use two syringes for one pin, lol




That's why you load a bunch at a time.... damn noobs!


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2017)

Every time I try to backload there's wasted oil. Makes me sad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Every time I try to backload there's wasted oil. Makes me sad.



I always draw air into the 3cc barell before I shoot it into the slin pin. It's the tiniest drip but god damn i won't waste it! I want every last nanogram of hormone


----------

